# My serum test results! Pics inside



## Experiment4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Shot 10iu of this 3 hours and 5 minutes before the test and this was my results....

So would you guys say this is decent GH? Planning on going 5 on 2 off at 4iu/day mainly for fat loss/maintaining leanness.


----------



## Experiment4 (Aug 4, 2014)

First pic looks blurry on my side, trying that again


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 4, 2014)

What brand?


----------



## Experiment4 (Aug 4, 2014)

No brand just generic red/green tops


----------



## BigBob (Aug 4, 2014)

That looks  pretty damn good. 4 iu a day will do you well.


----------



## Experiment4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Any idea why the results were so high? It is above average GH or do I just respond well to it?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 5, 2014)

From what I've read and know their could be many reasons. What was your exact protocol before the test?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe one of the more experienced guys here will chime in


----------



## Experiment4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Test was at 10:00. Got up at 6:30 ate meal one, then injected at 7, then back to bed until 9:00, got up and ate meal two then drove to take the test.


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 5, 2014)

I thought that the test was suppose to be done with 12 hours fasting before test ?

Copied from Direct labs web site :

Growth Hormone (HGH) 

Fasting Required: Yes 10-12 Hours

Specimen: Blood

Results: 3-5 Business Days

Description: 
In adults, Growth Hormone(GH) plays a role in regulating bone density, muscle mass, and lipid metabolism. Deficiencies can lead to decreased bone densities, less muscle mass, and altered lipid levels. Excess GH in adults can lead to bone thickening, enlarged hands and feet, enlarged facial bones, carpal tunnel syndrome, skin tags, intestinal polyps, and abnormally enlarged internal organs.


----------



## Experiment4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Read the sticky at the top of this sub forum about finding out if your GH is real


----------



## demonxp (Sep 24, 2014)

***************


----------



## twistedgto (Sep 24, 2014)

Tested gh many times ...fastin is not needed ...protocol is as follows 10ius Im  injection and bloods drawn at 3hr mark ....thats a nice serum level brother u should show sides with 4ius a day foresure lolz....bloods drawn after 3hr mark  isnt bad but serum levels are typically less ....


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Oct 13, 2014)

Generic red and green. Ok but the question is, who's the source?


----------



## srd1 (Oct 14, 2014)

xvvfacevvx said:


> Generic red and green. Ok but the question is, who's the source?



Prob need to pm him that question brother.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Oct 14, 2014)

If that is true than threads like these are useless...If u are going to post up results then the provider should be listed. If that provider is a secret then don't bother cause it does me and everyone else here no good


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Oct 14, 2014)

Never mind I just seen that this is 2 months old... Guess threads like this is why I don't frequent the boards anymore. Waste of time


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 14, 2014)

xvvfacevvx said:


> If that is true than threads like these are useless...If u are going to post up results then the provider should be listed. If that provider is a secret then don't bother cause it does me and everyone else here no good



Admin will clarify it for you better than. I can



Here are the RULES of AnaSCI. Please review them before posting.

1) NO SOURCE POSTING. Do not post a source or tell people to e-mail you for a source. That post will be deleted as it endangers the existence of this board, the source, and you.

2) Do not post ASKING for a source. This is for your protection as much as the sources. Unfortunately, there are many unscrupulous Scammers that are looking for bros that are asking for it and your e-mail will be full of these Scams.

3) NO ORDER DISCUSSION ALLOWED. Do not discuss openly any transaction that you have made with a sponsor/source. You may give feedback regarding your experience with the sponsor/source and their service BUT there is to be NO discussion relating to - pricing, payments, shipping, tracking, etc.

4) SPONSORS/SOURCES - There is to be NO price posting, shipping information, ordering details, etc. posted openly on the board or in your own forums. For information relating to these topics please refer members to your website or email address.

5) If you have a question that you are unsure should be asked openly on the boards, use the Talk to Moderators forum. That forum is between you and the AnaSCI staff only. No one else can see your posts within that forum.

6) NO flaming or threatening another bro and it will not be tolerated. A mod will delete your post and give you a warning. If you really have a problem with something that was posted, send that member a PM or email. DO NOT air dirty laundry in a post.

7) This is a board where we discuss hardcore bodybuilding and hypothetical aids such as AAS, GH, Insulin, etc. We DO NOT DISCUSS anything about Recreational Drugs.

8) Do not post a web site or store where someone can purchase something that any of the board sponsors sells. Those references will be deleted.

9) Do not use PM (on this or any board) to discuss sources or any "private" subjects. PM is not secure messaging! So - keep those discussions to "secure" e-mails.

10) This site has a good Search Engine. I always try and find the answers to my questions at a site by using the Search first - I recommend you do the same.

11) No advertising, legal or otherwise, allowed anywhere on the board, for ANYTHING, bodybuilding related or not, unless it is one of the paid sponsors or is approved by an Admin first!

12) When members post photos, if you do not have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all! Critique ONLY if the member posting the photos has asked so!

13) Please check the laws of your country before you order any sponsor products. The onus is on the buyer, and the sponsor or AnaSCI.org will not be responsible in any way if you break the laws of where you live. The sponsors are legitimate legal companies in their own countries and they do not break any laws where they operate. That is why they can advertise here. You cannot discuss openly a sponsors products or ask a sponsor about shipping methods or if they can get you certain products on the open board. If you need to know what a sponsor carries or how they ship, go to their website or email them.

14) If you are in a country where it is illegal to purchase products from a board sponsor, and you have an issue with your order, DO NOT ask for help from a moderator of the board, as you will be asking the mod to help you in breaking the law. Any such requests will simply be ignored.

15) There is to be no links posted on the site to illegal copyright sites or content. Any such links will be immediately erased and the member possibly banned.

16) Only sponsors can have banners in their signatures.

**AnaSCI.org DOES NOT condone illegal activity, so if you wish to break the laws in your country, then it is your responsibility.

**Understand we are trying to insure the safety and enjoyment of EVERYONE involved and appreciate your cooperation. If you have any further questions, please feel free to post a question in the Talk to Moderators forum.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Oct 14, 2014)

Wait wait... So your trying to say it's NOT ok for me to ask specifically who the provider was. But any TS is allowed to post the source alongside the results like every other thread on this site....Again I have always been a respectful member of ALL of these boards for a very long time. However, I feel this type of attitude is why these boards are turning into nothing but who is the current big wig provider. And finally, I interept those rules differently than you do. I'm not asking for someone to give me contact info. I am simply asking who he obtained the hgh from. When TP goes private again I could safely post results and safely say it was TP. Am I breaching any protocol? No.. Why? cause I did not post contact info, simply the provider


----------



## K1 (Oct 14, 2014)

xvvfacevvx said:


> Wait wait... So your trying to say it's NOT ok for me to ask specifically who the provider was. But any TS is allowed to post the source alongside the results like every other thread on this site....Again I have always been a respectful member of ALL of these boards for a very long time. However, I feel this type of attitude is why these boards are turning into nothing but who is the current big wig provider. And finally, I interept those rules differently than you do. I'm not asking for someone to give me contact info. I am simply asking who he obtained the hgh from. When TP goes private again I could safely post results and safely say it was TP. Am I breaching any protocol? No.. Why? cause I did not post contact info, simply the provider



First off like it has been said countless times if it is not a sponsor of this forum then the name is not allowed to be posted...Not sure what your point was in coming back to the boards if all you're going to do is bash the way they are run and ask people for the source names?! 

Second, anyone can post anything they wish and label it from any sponsor they wish...This is why these rules have been in place since the beginning because PROOF is needed before you start bashing sponsors...Too many agendas to just trust anyone coming out of the woodwork saying this tested badly and that tested badly...Or that this source tested good (because that is their preferred source) and this source tested badly (because that one is a competitor)...Common sense, heard of it?!


----------



## srd1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Dude is it really that big of a deal for you to just pm the brother and ask him privately who the sponsor is? These threads are far from useless it shows actual lab results from a product to show that it real gh you shouldnt get all butt hurt just because the rules say you cant ask who the sponsor is in open forum.


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Oct 14, 2014)

K1 said:


> First off like it has been said countless times if it is not a sponsor of this forum then the name is not allowed to be posted...Not sure what your point was in coming back to the boards if all you're going to do is bash the way they are run and ask people for the source names?!
> 
> Second, anyone can post anything they wish and label it from any sponsor they wish...This is why these rules have been in place since the beginning because PROOF is needed before you start bashing sponsors...Too many agendas to just trust anyone coming out of the woodwork saying this tested badly and that tested badly...Or that this source tested good (because that is their preferred source) and this source tested badly (because that one is a competitor)...Common sense, heard of it?!



Yea man go ahead and insult me. That's really becoming of a MOD.  That's is all I have seen ya'll do to ANYONE, who goes against the grain. I've treated everyone so far with a fair amount of respect. 

Again with this agenda shit... I have tried to read over this a couple times and see where it applies to me at the moment. I thought this was about not being to post up about non paying sponsors? Are you saying by me inquiring on who the source was that I could possibly have an agenda? 

 I was making a simple statement by saying posting up results from a unknown steroid dealer that doesn't put money in your pockets aka "sponsor" is a waste of time. Here let me start a thread: tested a secret source of test e @ 100mg weekly and levels were 700. Shit is good go to.

Because that is essentially what this thread is. There needs to be -a rule: no posting steroid dealers results unless they have paid us and become a sponsor.

And I have never left the boards, I just decided to stop posting and watch. I felt obligated to say something because I have seen several similar style threads and I feel the community as a whole would benefit with more transparency.


----------



## K1 (Oct 14, 2014)

xvvfacevvx said:


> Yea man go ahead and insult me. That's really becoming of a MOD.  That's is all I have seen ya'll do to ANYONE, who goes against the grain. I've treated everyone so far with a fair amount of respect.
> 
> Again with this agenda shit... I have tried to read over this a couple times and see where it applies to me at the moment. I thought this was about not being to post up about non paying sponsors? Are you saying by me inquiring on who the source was that I could possibly have an agenda?
> 
> ...



Like I posted in your other thread, you've done a great job of contributing your 64 posts in 4 years...Now all of a sudden you come back here and think you are entitled something, really?!

Apparently your comprehension skills are lacking a bit...I will try to reword it so you can understand:

AGENDA - Meaning if we gave free reign to anyone to post any results about any sponsor they wish DO YOU think they ALL would be fair and honest results?! DO YOU not think that there would be those posting bullshit results and naming them to 'X' sponsor because they have a vested interest in another or vise versa?!

As for the labmax testing...rAJ himself did several of these tests and we all concluded that there is too much room for error in that testing/color coding method for it to be considered 100% accurate - yet because you feel you are entitled to something you think that any member that decides to purchase such a kit should be able to post their results and put any source on blast or praise as they see fit?! 

The op wanted to post his serum results...Phoe asked him what brand it was which was not a violation (generic red/green tops was the answer)...If the results were good then great the member knows he has himself a good product, if bad then he knows not to use that person anymore...If it was good and purchased from a source not paying to sponsor here why do you feel that you are owed an answer as to where to get it?! For obvious respect reasons, people should not be allowed to take business away from paying sponsors here to give business to sources sponsoring on other boards.....

You contribute nothing here so why do you feel you are entitled something?!


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Oct 14, 2014)

Never said I was entitled to anything. You are right K1 I am completely out of line. I shall from here on forward always look up and trust those with high posts counts. Because nothing says trustworthy and knowledgeable like an avatar with 6k posts. Now let me concentrate and utilize my time towards things in life that matter, like my career, gym ,eating and most importantly my family.


----------



## whoremoan (Jan 22, 2019)

shouldnt you also get igf tested too??


----------

